

Ask HN: What IRC client do you use, with scripts  ? - phoenix24

I use XChat for my IRC, but am running into problems automating it. which one do you use. how do you automate it ?
======
aditya
irssi

what are you trying to automate?

~~~
Kliment
Indeed, irssi seems to be the canonical solution to automating anything irc-
related, unless you are writing a bot. If you ARE writing a bot, there's bot
base packages for pretty much every language imaginable.

~~~
yr
Could you give me few examples for bot base packages ?

